# Night Before Christmas (equine version)



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

T’was the night before Christmas
And all through the stable,
The horses were watching
“The Grinch” on the cable.
Their owners hung stockings
On a hook on the stalls
And filled them with brushes,
Horse cookies and balls.
When up on the rooftop
A clatter was heard!
Then a bang and a curse,
And a few naughty words.
Then a slip-slidey sound
And the nonking of deer
Down the slope of the roof.
It was perfectly clear
That something had landed,
And something did fall,
Then Santa appeared
At the door in the wall.
“Dear Horses,” he said
With a twinkling eye
My deer are all lame
And they cannot fly!
So I’m asking you equines
If you can fill in?”
They took a consensus
And nodded to him.
The Appy and Paint 
Harnessed up to the sleigh,
Then the Arab hooked up
With the old Cleveland Bay.
The Tennessee Walker
Teamed up with the Pacer,
And in front was the Gypsy
With the Thoroughbred racer.
Imagine the jolt!
And Santa’s sad fate,
When each type of horse
Went into their gait!
A walk and a gallop
A jog and a shamble,
A prance and a pace and
A trot and an amble!
Finally the Mule
Took Rudolph’s old place
And orchestrated them
Into a sort of a pace.
So this Christmas when Santa
Lands at your place
Try not to laugh at
The jog-walk-gallop-pace!


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

oh this is awesome lol


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha well now I am feeling festive =) Love it!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So cute! If you can find it, please, please post the 'Horse's Christmas List' (I don't remember the exact title) you did a few years ago- I wish I had written it down! Many thanks!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Love it ☺ I wonder what size cross stitch it would make ? Put a holly and carrots border around it and frame it, great gift. Don't know if I'm up to it but love the poem and the idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I love this  I hope you don't mind if I save it onto my computer


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I wrote this so it's up for anyone to use as they wish!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> So cute! If you can find it, please, please post the 'Horse's Christmas List' (I don't remember the exact title) you did a few years ago- I wish I had written it down! Many thanks!


I bumped it up for you, plus some of Nick and Chip's Christmas carols


----------

